# Length of Resale Process



## Andy08 (Jul 21, 2008)

If I purchase an HGVC property through a resale, how long does the process take?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 21, 2008)

One -11 months.  

No seriously,  It can vary widely because the closing company can vary widely. Best guess, 2-3 months would be average.


----------



## jlee2070 (Jul 21, 2008)

The process is generally much "cleaner"/faster if you purchase from a broker that uses HGVC to do the closing.  Such a broker would be Seth Nock and Judi Kozlowski who both post resales on TUG.


----------



## Andy08 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 22, 2008)

FYI...

Seth also uses Duncan Realty which is less expensive and have been very good.  I suspect he uses the HGVC closing company when he sells inventory in possesion of HGVC.   Just a guess.

I've had a closing with both, and each went through just fine in about 60 days.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 22, 2008)

I purchased a unit from a relative and did the closing myself.
It took about 20 days to get a waiver of ROFR from Hilton, about 10 days after that to complete the process of recording documents and notifying HGVC.  About 30 days after that, I rec'd my membership materials from HGVC.  So, even being on top of it myself, from start to finish, to took about 60 days B4 I was in the system.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 22, 2008)

*Let me know which one you got*

Andy08:

There is no question that Mr. Nock and Ms. Kozlowski are very highly respected on many TUG threads.  Please let me know which location you purchased and how the right of first refusal went. Any future TS purchases I make will be resale. Good Luck.


----------



## Andy08 (Jul 28, 2008)

*One More...*

One more question...

once you go through closing (60 days average) and get in the system, when can you book your first reservation?  I assume that maintenance fees must be paid in full for the year you wish to book for before you can make a reservation..


----------



## Andy08 (Jul 28, 2008)

*And oh yeah...*

Say I purchase 7k points resale... that's enough for a 2bd/2bath for one week.  If Hubby and I want to travel without the kids we'd need a studio or 1 bedroom.  How do I purchase only the additional points I need via resale without having another set of maintenance fees?  Or is that unavoidable?


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 28, 2008)

Andy08 said:


> One more question...
> 
> once you go through closing (60 days average) and get in the system, when can you book your first reservation?  I assume that maintenance fees must be paid in full for the year you wish to book for before you can make a reservation..


After the closing and you get in the system, you will be up-to-date with your maintenance fees.  You will be able to make a reservation immediately.  You do not need to pre-pay maintenance fees to use a future year's points in HGVC -- you only need to pay your maintenance fees by the due date (Jan 31?) of each year.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 28, 2008)

Andy08 said:


> Say I purchase 7k points resale... that's enough for a 2bd/2bath for one week.  If Hubby and I want to travel without the kids we'd need a studio or 1 bedroom.  How do I purchase only the additional points I need via resale without having another set of maintenance fees?  Or is that unavoidable?


Not sure what you are asking here...  The only way you would have "another set of maintenance fees" is if you owned another property.  If you have 7000 points, you can use those however you wish -- you don't need to reserve what you "own".

Using your example, you could reserve a studio in Platinum season for 2200 points, and then use the remaining 4800 points for a 1BR in Platinum season.  Or you can roll the points ahead to next year.  Or you could combine the leftover points with points from next year and make a 2 or 3 BR reservation.  In HGVC, points are points -- use them however you want.

Kurt


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 28, 2008)

Andy08 said:


> Say I purchase 7k points resale... that's enough for a 2bd/2bath for one week.  If Hubby and I want to travel without the kids we'd need a studio or 1 bedroom.  How do I purchase only the additional points I need via resale without having another set of maintenance fees?  Or is that unavoidable?



7000 pts will get you into a studio for 3 weeks platinium season with 400 pts left over, or a 1bed for 2 weeks with 200 pts left over, as previously stated you can use your pts. which ever way you like, you don't have to use them all up at once on a 2bed, pts. vary on seasons so you may get even more tme if booking off season or mixture high and low seasons.


----------



## Bearbacker (Jul 28, 2008)

I could be wrong, but I interpreted Andy08's question to be that she wants to use the 2 BR for one week with kids (which would use all 7,000 points in platinum season), and also be able to take a trip in the same year with no kids (which would require additional points).  In order to be able to do that each year, you obviously need more than 7,000 points each year, so if you own an interest with 7,000 annual points, you would have to purchase an additional interest.  Each interest has its own maintenance fees, so if you own 2 interests, you will have 2 maintenance fees.  If, instead, you purchase a single interest with more points, then you will have only 1 maintenance fee each year.


----------



## jehb2 (Jul 28, 2008)

Andy08 said:


> Say I purchase 7k points resale... that's enough for a 2bd/2bath for one week.  If Hubby and I want to travel without the kids we'd need a studio or 1 bedroom.  How do I purchase only the additional points I need via resale without having another set of maintenance fees?  Or is that unavoidable?



I don't know what kind of money you're wanting to spend.  However, if your main goal is to have enough points for the two vacations but only have one MF than buy a unit with enough points.

For a typical platinum 2bdrm (7000) and studio (2200) you would need 9200 points.  A 2bdrm ocean-front unit at HHV is 9600.  Additionally, some of the newest HGVC timeshares have higher point values that would give you the points you need.

But I would crunch the numbers.  You may come out better purchasing 2 units & having 2 mf (depending on the combination) than purchasing 1 premium unit.  Managing 2 or more unit with 2 or more mf is no more hassel than managing only 1.  I would go with whichever is a better value overall (purchase price + 10 or 20 years of mf for example.)

*I realize I may have misunderstood.*

Are you wanting to take two vacations every year: 1) with kids, 2) husband only or 1) definitely with kids and 2) maybe or maybe not you and your husband will go somewhere without the kids.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 28, 2008)

Please note that if you are a member in good standing you and borrow next years points without prepaying your next years MFs.  In good standing means you are up to date on all fees and dues.  This is provided you own at an HGVC specific build resort.

HOWEVER, if purchased an affiliate this is not always the case.  For instance the Bay Club requires prepayment of MFs before you have access to the points.  So you can borrow next year points, but you must prepay MF for next year.  You basically prepay at the current years rates, and then you must top up and pay the increased in the current years rates when they are known.  Other Affilates may have the same restrictions.


----------



## Blues (Jul 29, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> HOWEVER, if purchased an affiliate this is not always the case.  For instance the Bay Club requires prepayment of MFs before you have access to the points.  So you can borrow next year points, but you must prepay MF for next year.  You basically prepay at the current years rates, and then you must top up and pay the increased in the current years rates when they are known.  Other Affilates may have the same restrictions.



This is an important point about affiliates, and little understood.  I wish it had been documented before I bought at Craigendarroch, which is an affiliate.  In the case of Craigendarroch, they have no procedure for paying the MF in advance.  So you normally can't get the points until the use year.  E.g., right now, I have no access to my 2009 points.  By the time 1/1/2009 rolls around, it will be awfully late to book something.

As I've noted on another thread, I can usually get access to those points by calling HGVC and talking to a supervisor.  It *always* gets escalated to a supervisor to do this, though the agents are always very nice about it.  It's just kind of a pain to do this every year, though.  That's why I tend to move my points forward every year, paying the $69 fee to do so.  Right now, I'm working off 2008 points that were forwarded to 2009, in order to make reservations for use in 2009.


----------



## drnd (Jul 29, 2008)

Can someone clear this up for me.  Let say you have 5000 points gold season at a resort.  Can you reserve say a studio at 2200 points in platinum season or can you only reserve in gold season?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 29, 2008)

drnd said:


> Can someone clear this up for me.  Let say you have 5000 points gold season at a resort.  Can you reserve say a studio at 2200 points in platinum season or can you only reserve in gold season?



Once you're in the "Club" season (  9 months before checkin), as long as you have enough points, you can use your points to reserve any room, at any resort, in any season that is available with a 3 day minumum stay.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 29, 2008)

drnd said:


> Can someone clear this up for me.  Let say you have 5000 points gold season at a resort.  Can you reserve say a studio at 2200 points in platinum season or can you only reserve in gold season?


Points are points, so yes -- you can reserve any size in any season, as long as you have enough points available.  With banking and borrowing, you can reserve a unit that "costs" more points that what you own, or for more than 7 days.

Kurt


----------



## DG001 (Jul 29, 2008)

Another option for "extra couples-only vacations" would be to use HGVC's fantastic open season - just pay cash for any additional vacations you want to take, making the reservation 30 days before check-out. 

This may not work for high-capacity times,  but in general this is very good for Orlando and Las Vegas and some points-based affiliates (like CI).


----------



## drnd (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok, so if I buy 5800 pt's  resale at Hilton HHV  and  I also buy say 5000 pt's at seaworld with a combine pt of 10,800.  Can I reserve 9-12 months out in Hawaii and reserve a room for 9600 pt's for the platinum season?

thanks, Nick.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 29, 2008)

drnd said:


> Ok, so if I buy 5800 pt's  resale at Hilton HHV  and  I also buy say 5000 pt's at seaworld with a combine pt of 10,800.  Can I reserve 9-12 months out in Hawaii and reserve a room for 9600 pt's for the platinum season?



I may not be clear on your question, but say you buy 5800 HHV & 5000 Seaworld.  Total points = 10,800.

If you excercise your home resort at HHV (9-12 months out) you have then used your 5800 points for that resort.   This only leaves you the 5000 points from Seaworld...so you are short 4600 points if you want to take that 9600 stay the same year.

HOWEVER, you may borrow points from the future year.  So if you wanted to take 4600 points from your total next year, you could book the 9600 point week in addition to the home resort week at HHV.

Of course that leaves you with less points the following year, but again the calendar rolls on and you can borrow ahead from future years as you go along.  In fact, borrowing ahead is a strategy some use with HGVC to ensure that you don't end up with a surplus of unused points at the end of the year  to either loose or "rescue" (salvage for a fee).   Again, while a little complicated, it illustrates the flexibility of the HGVC system.


----------



## drnd (Jul 29, 2008)

If I have the total 10,800 I can't reserve a 9600 room 9-12 months out at HHV?  I'm only allow to use the 5800 to book something in HHV 9-12 months out?


----------



## Blues (Jul 29, 2008)

No.  During the "Home Resort" season (9-12 months), you must reserve exactly what you own.  So if you own, for example, a 1 BR at HHV Lagoon Tower in gold season, then you can reserve a 1 BR HHV Lagoon Tower in gold season, up to 12 months in advance.

At 9 months (Club Season) you can reserve anything in inventory, any size, any season, as long as you have enough points.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 29, 2008)

UWSurfer said:


> I may not be clear on your question, but say you buy 5800 HHV & 5000 Seaworld.  Total points = 10,800.
> 
> If you excercise your home resort at HHV (9-12 months out) you have then used your 5800 points for that resort.   This only leaves you the 5000 points from Seaworld...so you are short 4600 points if you want to take that 9600 stay the same year.
> 
> ...



ps:  Perhaps you are asking if you buy the 10,800 points between the two weeks, can you combine them to book a 9600 point week within the home resort window?    The answer to this is no.   Home resort allow you to book up to 12 months out using the exact season and size unit you own at your home resort.   If you want to combine your points for a platinum week stay, or take a different size unit or season than you own, you have to book that no more than 9 months out with the rest of the HGVC members.

(hehehe...I see this was answered above while I composed it.)


----------



## drnd (Jul 29, 2008)

OK, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Bearbacker (Jul 30, 2008)

Back to the original "Length of Resale Process" question, I am buying an interest at Valdoro resale.  The seller is a "friend of a friend," so we have no broker, realtor or any other 3rd party involved.  We are dealing with a title company in Breckenridge.  We drew up a contract and sent it to the title company on July 25.  We received the title insurance commitment yesterday, and the woman we are dealing with tells us that she will mail us the closing documents the week of August 11 (because she is taking vacation next week).  HGVC has no ROFR for Valdoro, so that cuts down a lot of the time, but it looks like we should be done in just a couple of weeks after we signed the contract (and it could've been quicker but for her vacation).


----------



## yumdrey (Jul 30, 2008)

As far as I know, no ROFR doesn't mean you skip that process. Even though HGVC Flamingo doesn't have ROFR, I had to get the waiver letter from Hilton, and it took almost 4 weeks to get it.


----------



## Bearbacker (Jul 30, 2008)

If you happen to still have that waiver letter, I would be very interested to know what it says--specifically, what exactly Hilton is waiving.  If there is no ROFR, then legally what other right could Hilton possibly have that would affect an owner's ability to transfer title to someone else?


----------



## Blues (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm in the middle of closing on a Flamingo unit, and also needed a letter from HGVC.  It's variably called a Waiver or Estoppel letter.  In my case, the escrow company called it a waiver, but the title at the top of the form says "Estoppel".  Four weeks is about right in my experience, too.

Although there's a line where Hilton can agree/disagree to waive ROFR, neither "Yes" or "No" was checked on my form.  IMHO, this reflects the fact that Hilton recognizes they don't have ROFR for this unit.

But the form is used for other purposes during closing.  In it, Hilton is verifying what the seller actually owns, the annual fees, and whether the owner is up-to-date with those fees.  The escrow company needs all that information to know what monies must flow between buyer and seller and to guarantee that there's no misunderstanding in what's being conveyed.  That is, it's essential to completing the closing.

HTH,
Bob


----------



## Bearbacker (Jul 30, 2008)

Very helpful, thanks!  I'll follow up with the title company on this.


----------



## Andy08 (Jul 31, 2008)

Bearbacker said:


> I could be wrong, but I interpreted Andy08's question to be that she wants to use the 2 BR for one week with kids (which would use all 7,000 points in platinum season), and also be able to take a trip in the same year with no kids (which would require additional points).  In order to be able to do that each year, you obviously need more than 7,000 points each year, so if you own an interest with 7,000 annual points, you would have to purchase an additional interest.  Each interest has its own maintenance fees, so if you own 2 interests, you will have 2 maintenance fees.  If, instead, you purchase a single interest with more points, then you will have only 1 maintenance fee each year.



Yes, that is exactly was I was asking.  Thanks for the responses.  I didn't think about Open Season.  Can open season be used at affiliate resorts?  It would be sweet if open season were 60 days out instead of 30.  That would give me enough time to book a reservation and get plane tickets at a _decent_ price.

So in order to take 2 vacations, one with the kids and one without the kids, Hubby and I would basically need to own two interests.  I thought I might be able to get by with purchasing a 3 bedroom platinum season but book a 2 bedroom for vacation with the kids (spring break) and then use the remaining 1 bedroom later that year (summer) with hubby.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 31, 2008)

Andy08 said:


> So in order to take 2 vacations, one with the kids and one without the kids, Hubby and I would basically need to own two interests.  I thought I might be able to get by with purchasing a 3 bedroom platinum season but book a 2 bedroom for vacation with the kids (spring break) and then use the remaining 1 bedroom later that year (summer) with hubby.



Right idea...not exactly the way it works in practice, but you are on the right track.  Points can be played with a bit.  You can try to make a reservation using fewer points for that second vacation through RCI.  You could try to do the same for the spring break, but availability probably won't be there  through RCI.  If it's just you and your husband for the summer trip, you could use less points booking a studio instead of a 1 bdrm, or you might possibly book in a silver season, if availalbe, &/or you could borrow points from future years.

Working the system is an art you can learn quickly here from Tuggers.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 31, 2008)

*Question for Blues*

How is your recent ebay coup proceeding?  Have you passed Hilton's ROFR at the Flamingo?


----------



## yumdrey (Aug 1, 2008)

I am not Blues, but there is no ROFR at Flamingo.


----------



## Blues (Aug 4, 2008)

pianodinosaur said:


> How is your recent ebay coup proceeding?  Have you passed Hilton's ROFR at the Flamingo?



Sorry, I was gone for a long weekend.

The closing company reports that they now have all the paperwork they need for closing.  This includes the Estoppel from HGVC and the seller's recorded deed.  The closing agent is preparing the closing docs for us and the seller, and we should all have the docs sometime this week.

As noted above, the Estoppel from HGVC has a line for ROFR, but on our transaction neither "yes" or "no" was indicated.  Hilton doesn't have ROFR on Flamingo.

-Bob


----------

